

Successful Startups Using offshore developers? - dilipmalave

Are there any examples of start-ups that have been fairly successful (had some 10K users&#x2F;acquired, etc) by outsourcing all development work on platforms like Elance&#x2F;Odesk.<p>We at QwikDial (qwikdial.com) are a 2 member startup and were wondering if some had a similar experience that they&#x27;d want to share.<p>Thanks and also feel free to review our landing page (qwikdial.com). We are looking for beta testers.
======
PaulHoule
This page doesn't seem to work right on Google Chrome on Windows -- I can't
click on any of the links.

It's unclear looking at the page what exactly is being sold? Health insurance?
Some other kind of insurance? What do pets and fitness have to do with it?

I'm skeptical about any company in this space because often they talk as if
you are going to get quotes without hearing from a second-rate salesperson.
Maybe you're not doing this but you will pay for their sins regardless.

I have a friend who runs a dev shop in India who runs the software development
operations for startups who have the business operations elsewhere. These guys
are world-beating at what they do.

~~~
dilipmalave
Thanks for the feedback. There seems to be some bugs and I will let you know
as soon as we fix them. I dont want to give away anything about QwikDial, but
would like you to take a look and let me know if it made sense. But not yet
though, ill keep you posted.

Thanks again!

------
tim333
There are some examples here: [http://www.quora.com/Outsourcing/How-far-can-
outsourced-deve...](http://www.quora.com/Outsourcing/How-far-can-outsourced-
development-take-a-startup)

~~~
dilipmalave
Thanks for the link...really helpful and validates our hypothesis.

